# Another point in Lyft's favor



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I had a couple of rude offensive dude passengers on Lyft tonight. At the end of the ride I did the customary 1-rating for shitheads and left the following comment... "Strong cigarette smell. Racially offensive talk. Excited car before stopped to be safely let out." 

Unlike 1-star ratings for Uber pax, which receive no inquiry from Uber, Lyft emailed within a couple of hours: "Would you mind providing some additional context for this feedback? If you could respond with specific details and direct quotes, we'll be better equipped to make sure we're providing a positive experience for all drivers."

Unfortunately, I didn't remember exact quotes as I didn't think there would ever be anyone to tell. As for the fuller context I did elaborate to Lyft: dudes were smoking vape pens as I picked them up. I didn't see them smoke in my car, but the smell was atrocious enough that I think they did. Then the entire 10 minute ride they talked about problems in the middle east and kept blaming "the Jews." It was merely ignorant assholes having an ignorant conversation and using politically incorrect language that could really offend the wrong person. Furthermore, when we got to their destination (a local sports arena) they asked to be let out on a busy street in a lane of traffic. I said no, there's a drop off loop 200 feet ahead, and I won't risk a ticket to stop in a lane of traffic. Then as I slowed behind the car in front of me for the upcoming turn, asshole opened the door while the car was still moving and said this was good, forcing me to stop in traffic. 

Anyway, good to know certain words trigger a response from Lyft with low-rated pax. If only Uber cared/tried the same.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Boring


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

The peanut gallery is not amused.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

duggles said:


> I had a couple of rude offensive dude passengers on Lyft tonight. At the end of the ride I did the customary 1-rating for shitheads and left the following comment... "Strong cigarette smell. Racially offensive talk. Excited car before stopped to be safely let out."
> 
> Unlike 1-star ratings for Uber pax, which receive no inquiry from Uber, Lyft emailed within a couple of hours: "Would you mind providing some additional context for this feedback? If you could respond with specific details and direct quotes, we'll be better equipped to make sure we're providing a positive experience for all drivers."
> 
> ...


I have a hard time believing that they smelled bad just due to a "vape pen". I could say that about 70 to 80% of my riders put a cigarette out before the enter my car, and they reek of smoke, but I'm not going to kick them out because they have a habit that I quit myself just shy of 1 year now.

However - I would stick to what the driver said & how they forced your car to stop by opening the door. I tend to look the other way when riders are discussing things. If any derogatory remarks are pointed towards me, that's an entirely different conversation.

Tl;Dr - I am glad that Lyft responded to you, but really you had just typical riders and welcome to what the public is like.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I've had over 700 rides. This was not typical. 

The smoke smell wasn't anything significant. Merely the first thing that lowered their rating getting into my car. I never said I kicked them out. 

Being racially offensive on the other hand is dumb and shouldn't be tolerated. And with the wrong driver could get their heads bashed in with a hammer, as an example.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

duggles said:


> I've had over 700 rides. This was not typical.
> 
> The smoke smell wasn't anything significant. Merely the first thing that lowered their rating getting into my car. I never said I kicked them out.
> 
> Being racially offensive on the other hand is dumb and shouldn't be tolerated. And with the wrong driver could get their heads bashed in with a hammer, as an example.


Welcome to the earth.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Welcome to the earth.


I would say welcome to the human race. I'm sure that aliens have their own bullshit they need to put up with.



duggles said:


> I've had over 700 rides. This was not typical.
> 
> The smoke smell wasn't anything significant. Merely the first thing that lowered their rating getting into my car. I never said I kicked them out.
> 
> Being racially offensive on the other hand is dumb and shouldn't be tolerated. And with the wrong driver could get their heads bashed in with a hammer, as an example.


Sorry - I was just trying not to be overly sensitive to what people say. I was called an asshole for being a Bears fan the other night by a drunk female passenger. I almost didn't have an argument, because they Bears are shit this year. I didn't take it personally just because she was fat and from Wisconsin - I mean, she didn't have a choice to be birthed in cheeseland right?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

'Racially Offensive?'


----------

